# R. Fantastica "White Banded" have arrived!!!



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey All,

Just wanted to share some quick shots of the R. Fantastica "White Banded" I got today. They are well worth the wait. I ordered a 3.2 and I think it worked out for me. 

Enjoy!!!

Jared


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)

Congrats

The white bands are remarkable.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

Very nice! Great addition!


Sean


----------



## Anthony Jackson (Jul 16, 2004)

Jared,
Those a very awesome frogs, how long have you been waiting for them? They look like it was worth the wait.


----------



## b.walls (May 23, 2013)

I love the frog in the second pic, where the bands make the black into like four squares


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Technically I have been waiting on them since they were announced at Microcosim back in March I think. I have wanted them ever since I started working with dart frogs when I was younger though. Its a bit of a dream frog come true. Haha.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

They look very healthy. Congrats. 

What sort of setup are you putting them in?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

e no-one else has asked, lets see some FTS's when you get some time. I'd love to see what they are going in. Are you going to keep them as a group, or try a pair and trio?


----------



## aberreef (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful little frogs

I'll be keeping my eyes open for these over this side of the pond


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ill take a pic of the tank tonight. I am going to keep them as a group in an 11x17x24 Protean viv with a eurovent.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice! These guys are awesome, so much variation. I may have to get some in september...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

How'd you get five when the auction was for three?

I guess I could answer my own question by telling myself that you won the 3 and Mark was willing to send you the others because he was already shipping to you.

Yours look really cool. I like the deep copper color that comes along with them....


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Actually I just waited until the "cat was out of the bag" at Microcosim and emailed them as fast as I could. Im pretty sure they had a number of them for people to order, not just the auction frogs.


----------



## roktman (Apr 10, 2013)

Real beauties!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Adam,

You should have just scooped a few up when you were in Paru.  

Jake,

Didnt you win some at Micro? If so, how yours look?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

These guys are great; they are so variable. 

I was considering these myself when I saw they were available, very nice frogs indeed.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I was TOLD (although I don't know how true this is) that the auction frogs were the first to be released to the hobby, as in the other frogs weren't going to be released until the following shipment date....

Mine turned out well. I posted pictures on a thread recently.... Not great quality. Certainly doesn't do the real colors justice, but they will suffice.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I interpreted what I heard about the auction as they were auctioning off a frog not yet released to the hobby. Which I thought the frogs were gonna be there. But once found out it was shipped in June, then I heard you could go buy them too for June shipment....

Yeah guess was open for different interpretations.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Apparently it was open to different interpretations.... I guess the only way to find out who was right is either to ask UE or to find out if anyone else got white banded this shipment.... Either way it was worth it to bid on them in the auction. I'm fairly sure I got them significantly under price....


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here is a pic of the viv they are in and neighboring vivs. It still needs to grow in a little bit to provide some more shade. From what Ive seen so far, they have been in the leaf litter primarily. Also took a few more pics of the one frog I could see last night. One of them was calling away last night so they are off to a good start!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Odd... All three of mine have spent their time in the upper reaches of the tank....


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Apparently it took some settling in because now they are all over the place.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

Great looking frogs. One thing I noticed with my summersi is that at first they were all over exploring and once they settled in after a couple of months they pretty much just stay at the bottom of the tank. They do go all over the tank when they're courting though. I'm sure it's probably the same with these guys.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful frogs and nice setup. You make me want them!


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Some more pics!


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful frogs and tanks, congrats!


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

When I saw the title I thought to myself...eee...white bands..and then I looked closely at the pics...ME WANNA!!!


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

I found my first eggs today. We will see if they are fertile in a couple of days here but either way its a start.


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

I have had very good fertility success with mine. 85percent!


----------



## chadnc (Apr 10, 2013)

Those are some awesome frogs I like the second ones patterns also.


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hang in there, Jared. My wife got this photo this afternoon of a male with 4 tads:


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

what an awesome pic. thank you for sharing



zach77 said:


>


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

So did any of them morph out?


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project (Dec 13, 2013)

Great looking animals!!! I can't wait to put some in my collection.


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

TonyI25 said:


> So did any of them morph out?


So far, I've got 13 froglets from 1mo-4mo old.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i can't wait til i see eggs from mine. pics or it didn't happen  



zach77 said:


> So far, I've got 13 froglets from 1mo-4mo old.


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

whitethumb said:


> i can't wait til i see eggs from mine. pics or it didn't happen


I will get some nice pictures taken and put up this weekend.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

a tiny bump? 



zach77 said:


> I will get some nice pictures taken and put up this weekend.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Uh oh, it didn't happen

I just love these frogs.

John


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

lol.... i love them too. i want to add more to pair.



FroggyKnight said:


> Uh oh, it didn't happen
> 
> I just love these frogs.
> 
> John


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Any for sale??. $$$???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry for being late on the pictures!! I will have many more up tomorrow. Here is a picture taken today of a male transporting tadpoles:


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

OK here are some more of the parents, purchased from Understory, and their babies:


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome frogs! I love it when people are successful at breeding their darts


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

a pic of my probable male


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here is a transport pic. I will have some froglets coming out of the water soon.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I do want some of these. Gorgeous! Congratulations


----------

